
Discovery, ESPN to launch 3D TV channels - baran
http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9143116/Discovery_ESPN_to_launch_3D_TV_channels
======
kbob
Just about every time I've seen ESPN HD (in restaurants and bars), it's used
the extra resolution to upconvert a standard definition signal and bookend it
with two huge "ESPN HD" logos.

Is there any reason to think they can do better with ESPN 3D?

~~~
johns
I don't see how these are remotely related. I have ESPN HD at home and the
quality is outstanding. A lot of channels add their logo when showing SD
content on their HD channels. Big deal.

~~~
kierank
As far as I know ESPN is one of the few channels left in the US with a decent
bitrate (~18mbps) and using 720p (end-to-end) which is why it looks so good.

